# Santa came early!!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Santa showed up this afternoon at my house dressed as a FedEx driver....he's a sneaky ol dude.

Check out what he had for me!


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

NICE! is that the SPFX new mask?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

shadowopal said:


> NICE! is that the SPFX new mask?


It's my new SPFX, but its actually from their 2007 line. I think the new Killer Klown with the choppers is currently on hold but expected to be released in 2010.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If my Fed-Ex guy showed up with something like that I think I'd have to lock my door. Pretty gruesom, which translated means, looks great! Wonder if what Santa is bringing me will make me pee myself?


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

What a bone you lucky dog!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick!! love it


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Santa rules! Great gift.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I'm so jealous! I would love to get a SPFX mask. It is definitely a cool mask that you will be able to get a lot of use out of it. I'm still waiting for the SPFX sale  Ummm since it's after Christmas aren't they suppose to be 50 percent off? Oh crap who am I kidding I still could't buy it.  Congrats on the mask that will be a great addition to your haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joker, is that you!?!?:googly:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Joker, is that you!?!?:googly:


Of course.....I model for almost all of my haunt related photos


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice mask! I really like the new paint job they have for the clown mask. I'm still not sure I want to cough up that much dough for one mask though... eep.

Hope you have fun with it!
.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Those masks are amazing but- WOW, they're pricey! I'm jealous.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome looks really cool


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's one very cool mask - will look awesome with the straight jacket you ordered.


----------

